# ¿Diferencia entre condensadores?



## Sevillano (Feb 23, 2010)

Pues trasteando un poco, me doy cuenta de que hay muchos tipos de condensadores, cerámicos, eletrolíticos, de papel, los tipo Pentium (es un nombre que yo le he dado porque la primera vez que los vi fue en un Pentium II MMX) que son esos enanos soldados directos al pbc con tres o cuatro números escritos...

Entonces mi duda es si todo lo anterior son condensadores, y todos los condensadores tienen por función acumular energía (que alguien me corrija si no es esa su función), que diferencia a unos de otros, es decir, que distinción hay un faradio de carga de cada tipo, se supone que un faradio de uno electrolítico es el mismo que el de uno cerámico ¿no?


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 23, 2010)

un faradio es un capacitor muy grande y solo lo he visto en las instalaciones de audio car, por las grandes demandas de potencia en los bajos, los capacitores asi como usted los cita estimado sevillano, es correcto hay ceramicos, poliester, mica, papel,electroliticos, capacitor o condensador significan lo mismo, la diferencia estriba en donde seran utilizados, los capacitores electroliticos se utlizan mas en las fuentes de alimentacion para filtrar despues de los diodos y minimizar el rizado del voltaje que es la consecuencia de rectficar convirtiendo la corriente alterna en corriente directa,
se utilizan los submultiplos micro, nano, picofaradio.


----------



## Sevillano (Feb 23, 2010)

He puesto un faradio por no poner 1x10E-6 faradios (un término habitual de condensadores)

O sea, que solo hay dos tipos, los electrolíticos y el resto ¿es eso lo que me has querido decir?


----------



## Limbo (Feb 23, 2010)

> los tipo Pentium (es un nombre que yo le he dado porque la primera vez que los vi fue en un Pentium II MMX) que son esos enanos soldados directos al pbc con tres o cuatro números escritos...


¿SMD?

Eso que te preguntas tu, me lo pregunte yo hace un tiempo. 
Si no me equivoco, los voltajes maximos que soportan generalmente cambian, la capacidad tambien cambia entre los tipos de condensadores, supongo que algunos funcionaran mejor segun a que frecuencias, menos ruidos, etc.. 
Tenia un enlace por ahi pero no te lo encuentro. Si lo veo lo pongo..


> O sea, que solo hay dos tipos, los electrolíticos y el resto ¿es eso lo que me has querido decir?


Yo diria que no.


----------



## Sevillano (Feb 23, 2010)

La verdad es que te lo agradecería, es una duda interna que siempre he tenido, y si ya te la aclararon en su día, espero me la aclare a mi también dicho enlace


----------



## Limbo (Feb 23, 2010)

Creo que era este: http://www.fortunecity.com/campus/graphic/470/Capacitor.html

No me lo he vuelto a leer, ahora no puedo, pero estoy casi seguro de que era ese.


----------



## Sevillano (Feb 23, 2010)

Es esa, gracias


----------



## kikekike (Mar 7, 2010)

hola tengo una duda sobre los simbolos de los condensadores
¿como se distingue en un esquema de un circuito el tipo de condensador?

muchas gracias


----------



## Limbo (Mar 7, 2010)

> ¿como se distingue en un esquema de un circuito el tipo de condensador?


No se distinguen a menos de que se especife escrito..
Los unicos que se distinguen son los no polarizados de los polarizados..


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 7, 2010)

Como bien dices un faradio de un capacitor electrolitico es igual al de un ceramico, la diferencia entre un tipo y otro es la frecuencia y el voltaje al que trabajan

Por ejemplo... los capacitores electroliticos estan diseñados para trabajar principalmente con frecuencias bajas y voltajes altos que es lo normal en una fuente, un ceramico normalmente lo encuentras en aplicaciones de filtros de audio donde se requieren voltajes bajos y frecuencias intermedias, un polipropileno es mejor en frecuencias medias y voltajes elevados, etc...


----------



## Sevillano (Mar 7, 2010)

Gracias por la aclaración 

De todas formas me pierdo en lo de la frecuencia, se lo que es, pero no domino nada del tema, así que nada, lo echaremos a suerte con la moneda, cara un electrolítico, cruz uno cerámico 

Cuando llegue el momento ya consultaré que poner


----------



## Vick (Mar 7, 2010)

Todos los capacitores funcionan exactamente de la misma forma, como ya lo mencionaron el tipo depende muchas veces de la aplicación específica, aunque en muchas aplicaciones es indiferente que tipo de capacitor se use. Es por eso que en los diagramas muchas veces no se indica que tipo de capacitor es, amenos que así se requiera.

Otro aspecto del tipo de capacitor usado es precisamente la capacitancia, con algunos tipos solo se pueden lograr capacitancias bajas, vayan a su tienda de electrónica preferida e intenten comprar un capacitor *cerámico* de 220uf y luego me dicen si lo consiguieron...


----------



## Sevillano (Mar 7, 2010)

Entiendo, vamos que en los proyectos que yo haga compre el más barato 

Gracias por el apunte


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2010)

Algo de información 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/condensadores-audio-mitos-realidades-15697/


----------



## Sevillano (Mar 7, 2010)

Un tema fijo y se me ha pasado leerlo 


Gracias


----------

